# Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter?



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Looking for the best snow performance tire that can handle the winter blizzards, rainy days, and clear sunny days...So far it seems that the Nokians WR might be my best bet for those dry winter days and great in those snowy days...
1) Nokians WR-Great all weather tire and very good in the winter conditions and have great wear..
2) Dunlop M3-Great winter performance tire..
3) Blizzacks LM-22-I have not found anyone that had experience with them yet...all I know is that the other "blizzacks" wear quicker and are a little soft for those dry winter days..
Also if anyone knows of the Blizzacks LM-22, Dunlop M3 and Nokians WR and had any experience with them please feel free to post any comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by WOB GTI at 12:18 AM 12-7-2003_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

I would suggest that you absolutely do 
not use those wheels in the winter.
Seriously you need to put those "pretty 
wheels" away this winter. Call me Tuesday for options.
If by performance you are referring to handling, then stick
with H speed rated snow tires.

m
m
m
m
m
 
*Winter Wheel Fitments for Your Vehicle*

m
m
m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:16 PM 7-20-2003_


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would suggest that you absolutely do 
not use those wheels in the winter.
Seriously you need to put those "pretty 
wheels" away this winter. Call me Tuesday for options.
If by performance you are referring to handling, then stick
with H speed rated snow tires.


oh i have pretty wheel for the summer...but it's time to be pretty all year round...


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

Nokian NRW/WR







http://www.nokiantires.com ... they wear like iron, are awesome in the snow/slush/ice, great in the wet and dry. Too bad you cannot get them from the Tirerack. Chekc http://www.audiworld.com for more recommendations. Great site.


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 7:53 PM 7-21-2003_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB GTI* »_
oh i have pretty wheel for the summer...but it's time to be pretty all year round...









You sound like me.
Size: 225/45-17
O.k. take a look at tires in Performance Winter if 
you want the best handling snows that you can get.
Performance Winter tires offer an H speed rating or
higher. At a slight disadvantage in deep snow and
ice, these Performance Snows will provide better 
better handling when the roads are clear. 
Any one of these will probably be where you want to be.
Michelin Pilot Alpin 
Dunlop Winter Sport M2 
Bridgestone Blizzak LM-22 
Pirelli Winter 210 SnowSport 
Pirelli Winter 240 SnowSport 
I've always ran the PI 210's. Since then Bridgestone has come
out with the LM-22, which is also performance oriented snow tire
(not to be confused with other Blizzak snow tires such as the WS-50).
I feel the advantage of the Uni-T Technology makes the LM-22 a 
contender that you should take a serious look at. And every-
body always loves the Dunlop Winter Sport M2. And the new
Winter Sport M3 should make it here this season. Anyone of the
tires in the above list will be more than acceptable.
We will also carry the Yokohama AVS Winter (one size only 
235/45-17). I do not recommend a wider taller tire for driving
in snow. So I'd skip this particular tire for this application.
You can see all of the above mentioned tires and how they are
ranked against each other here.

m
m
m
m
 
*Winter Wheel Fitments for Your Vehicle*

m
m
m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Any one of these will probably be where you want to be.
Michelin Pilot Alpin 
Dunlop Winter Sport M2 
Bridgestone Blizzak LM-22 
Pirelli Winter 210 SnowSport 
Pirelli Winter 240 SnowSport 


Out of all those tires I've heard a lot of good things about the Bridgestone Blizzaks...but I like Pirellis but I haven't heard much about them relating to snow/winter conditions...I can do without the Pilots I had them once...


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

There really isn't a bad tire among them.
I don't want you to get confused. Alot of
people think that a tire is a tire. I get a
little concerned with statements like, 
"..I've heard a lot of good things about
the Bridgestone Blizzaks (could mean WS-50),
... I can do without the Pilots I had them once...
I hope you mean that you had the Pilot Alpin's?
I just want to make sure that we are talking 
about the same tires.
I would pick the BS LM-22, Dunlop 
WS M3 or the Pirelli's.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:01 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? ([email protected])*

also check out the Sumitomo HTR+...compare performance to every other tire in that size...you'll be amazed


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_also check out the Sumitomo HTR+...compare performance to every other tire in that size...you'll be amazed









are these for the winter?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

Alot of folks are just "trying to help."
The HTR+ is an all-season tire. Selecting
the worst snow tire will still best the best
all-season by at least 75% for snow traction.

m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## kuhli2 (Jul 3, 2003)

No disrespect, you're doing a good service Eric.
But, this is a forum and it needs to be said...
Everyone needs to drive within the limits of their vehicle, tires and with safety in mind in winter. Winter tires give you the ability to accelerate a bit quicker and brake a bit quicker. So what will you do, close the gap to the person in front of you? Merge when there's barely enough room? Regardless of whether you use winter tires or true all season tires you'll need to apply good judgement when driving in winter.
Now I ask, why would someone buy $1600 in tires instead of $800 of all seasons. And oh yes, you'll need a different set of rims as well.
And while we're at it, let's quote the stopping distances of winter tires vs all seasons on dry pavement...


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (kuhli2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuhli2* »_Now I ask, why would someone buy $1600 in tires instead of $800 of all seasons.

To choose the best tire for the driving environment. All-season tires are good at a variety of things, but not great at any of them. I'd personally rather spend the extra coin to have great tires in the dry/wet, as well as great tires in the snow/ice. My $0.02.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (kuhli2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuhli2* »_
Now I ask, why would someone buy $1600 in tires instead of $800 of all seasons. And oh yes, you'll need a different set of rims as well.


But your tire will last much longer.

_Quote, originally posted by *kuhli2* »_
And while we're at it, let's quote the stopping distances of winter tires vs all seasons on dry pavement... 

It will be much less than the difference between winter and "all season" (







) tires on snow.


----------



## kuhli2 (Jul 3, 2003)

Ah, maybe its just me. Our Western Canadian weather is very, very unpredictable and quite often you'd find yourself with the wrong tires on and that would be a problem. I guess the compromise suits our weather.
However, I've never run into a tire salesperson that didn't want to sell me a set of summers and winters. The new A/S tires on the market like the ContiExtreme Contact and Mich Pilot Sport A/S(which I've owned) show that there's a lot of demand for a tire with broader capabilities.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (kuhli2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuhli2* »_The new A/S tires on the market like the ContiExtreme Contact and Mich Pilot Sport A/S(which I've owned) show that there's a lot of demand for a tire with broader capabilities.

Agreed, but it really is a North American phenomenon. As far as being on the wrong tires, my snows go on 11/1 and don't come off until 4/15. New England weather is pretty darn fickle as well


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

guys all I know is my all season tires in the snow did pretty bad so my extra money going into safety isnt' a bad idea... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (WOB GTI)*

How much is a set of winter steel wheels. I have not been abe to find a price anywhere. I was sure tirerack would have them, but it does not seem that way. Please correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There really isn't a bad tire among them.
I don't want you to get confused. Alot of
people think that a tire is a tire. I get a
little concerned with statements like, 
"..I've heard a lot of good things about
the Bridgestone Blizzaks (could mean WS-50),
... I can do without the Pilots I had them once...
I hope you mean that you had the Pilot Alpin's?
I just want to make sure that we are talking 
about the same tires.
I would pick the BS LM-22, Dunlop 
WS M3 or the Pirelli's.


I don't know which pilot but they weren't that great.
BS LM-22, Dunlop WS M3 or the pirellis? which one out of these has the best winter performance tire? or is there a better one?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

First, snows wear quicker on dry roads. I'd pay a bit
extra coin if I could save myself from running into the 
rear of someone, not that *I'd* ever make a driver
error.







We all screw up. 
Hey if you don't want the best tires for the worst
driving conditions that we're talking about here, 
possibly because you don't need them in your part
of the world, because your climate is a bit milder,
thats fine. I don't think that was/is the disscussion.
If some of you want to run with all-seasons, go
for it. I really don't care what you decide to do for
traction on your vehicle. It's a free country(s). 
Snow tires provide at least 85% better traction 
in snow and on ice than any of the all-seasons that
I have driven. Some folks don't care, are too lazy,
don't have the storage space, or really don't get
that much snow. In the Midwest and in New England,
we never know what El Pin Neen Yo (Mother Nature),
will spew onto our roads.
It's comforting to be prepared so we can get out of the
way of those "other folks" slidding into those of us with
snows.
Again I'd pick the Bridgestone.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

Back to your title of your question of your post: 
"Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter?"

Size: 225/45-17
What you are looking for when you say "Performance Winter" 
is that you want the best handling snows that you can get.
This would be the:

*Bridgestone Blizzak LM-22*








225/45*H*R17 BS BLIZZAK LM-22 $154.00

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...LM-22
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...r.jsp

m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB GTI* »_New question: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking for winter tires that are perfect in the ice & snow but when the pavement is dry won't suffer in wear and handling...is there such a tire that can do this? 
I know you mentioned the Bridgestone Blizzacks LM-22. But as for best winter tires that can handle the dry winter days too? People have experienced that on dry days the "other" winter Blizzacks would get eaten up alive so to speak









I wonder how they compare to the Dunlop M3 and Nokians H1








Also if anyone knows of the Blizzacks LM-22 or the other 2 tires mentions and had any experience with them please feel free to post any comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

Also I do not want tires that have really bad grip on dry weather conditions and also make the car feel squirrely at 80mph+ on the highway


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB GTI* »_Also I do not want tires that have really bad grip on dry weather conditions and also make the car feel squirrely at 80mph+ on the highway









Your answer is in the 4th post








I haven't seen them tested back to back with the LM-22 or the Winter 210s, but I'm sure most of these tires are comparable to eachother.


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 10:59 AM 12-3-2003_


----------



## KLS (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (f1forkvr6)*

I put Dunlop WinterSport M3s on a Passat and really like the dry, wet, and frosty road performance--haven't had snow yet. 

Ken


----------



## Stealth Car (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB GTI* »_Also I do not want tires that have really bad grip on dry weather conditions and also make the car feel squirrely at 80mph+ on the highway









You'd certainly get that with the Blizzak WS-50 but not with the LM, and there are many other *winter tires* that work well on dry pavement. Just as there is a wide range of peroformance tires, there is a wide range of winter tires. I switched this year from Blizzak WS-50 because as great as they are in bad conditions, they are a little squirrely on dry pavement. Replaced them with a set of Toyo's that seems to be just as good in limited bad weather driving so far this winter, and are are nice and stable at highway speed.
Don't forget that one of the big reasons for winter tires is that summer/all-season tires don't work well as the temp dips below freezing. The rubber gets harder and your braking distances will increase.
Bill


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (Stealth Car)*

has anyone had experience with the LMs?
_Quote, originally posted by *Stealth Car* »_
You'd certainly get that with the Blizzak WS-50 but not with the LM, and there are many other *winter tires* that work well on dry pavement. Just as there is a wide range of peroformance tires, there is a wide range of winter tires. I switched this year from Blizzak WS-50 because as great as they are in bad conditions, they are a little squirrely on dry pavement. Replaced them with a set of Toyo's that seems to be just as good in limited bad weather driving so far this winter, and are are nice and stable at highway speed.
Don't forget that one of the big reasons for winter tires is that summer/all-season tires don't work well as the temp dips below freezing. The rubber gets harder and your braking distances will increase.
Bill


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

Well, here are three separate personal experiences with three different H-rated snow tires.
I have been running Michelin Pilot Alpins on my 2001 GTI, and will be putting them on for their fourth winter this evening. I bought them because we generally have mild winters down here, but every now and then we can get socked by a blizzard and the roads remain uncleared for days. So I went for performance-oriented snows. In general, the tires behave very well in the dry, not too terribly far off my (not so great) OEM Goodyear RS-A all-seasons. 
That said, I won't be buying them again, because their performance in the snow is inferior to other snowtires. I find it's relatively easy to break traction on them, and they don't provide as much bite as I would like. I actually got stuck once in them, in a place where I think a better tire would have motored me out. I think I will stick with a performance snowtire next time around, but one with better snow capability.
My girl has Pirelli 210s on her Miata, and they also are very nice in the dry. They also got her through all of the snow we had last year (which was a lot) without getting stuck once. Her only limitation seemed to be ground clearance. 
My brother has the Dunlop M2 on his S4, and they have been great. Excellent traction, and good dry performance. Of course it's a little hard to judge snow traction of a snow tire when you're dealing with an all-wheel-drive vehicle (because of its extra traction), but he made it through some very deep snow where his front air dam was acting like a plow.
Summary:
I like the dry performance but not the the snow performance of my Pilot Alpins.
My girl likes the dry and snow performance of her Pirelli 210s.
My brother loves the dry and snow performance of his Dunlop M2s.
HTH!


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kuhli2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuhli2* »_No disrespect, you're doing a good service Eric.
But, this is a forum and it needs to be said...
Everyone needs to drive within the limits of their vehicle, tires and with safety in mind in winter. Winter tires give you the ability to accelerate a bit quicker and brake a bit quicker. So what will you do, close the gap to the person in front of you? Merge when there's barely enough room? Regardless of whether you use winter tires or true all season tires you'll need to apply good judgement when driving in winter.
Now I ask, why would someone buy $1600 in tires instead of $800 of all seasons. And oh yes, you'll need a different set of rims as well.
And while we're at it, let's quote the stopping distances of winter tires vs all seasons on dry pavement... 

thank you for saying that..."Alot of folks are just "trying to help." sounded a little....well...snooty...trying to put that nicely...lol...last year, we got 30" of snow in the DC area and my car with the Sumitomo HTR+ did just fine...at what point should someone bag it? 45"? 6 feet? I agree with kuhli in that people seem to feel invinceable with "snow" tires...sure, there may be a little more grip, but you are like anyone else when you hit a patch of ice on those NY roads...
Eric, you are supposed to be the expert here and I am not going to argue that...but, let's not give people false hopes on "winter" tires versus all season...there is a lot we need to keep in mind...diff regions get more ice than snow (and we all know there is absolutely NO normal passenger car tire that can adequately combat ice)...and, some people just suck at driving and shouldn't even be out in the rain much less the snow...and, much like the diverter valve debate, is the very large added expense worth the ability to get out in 3 feet of snow to go get a loaf of bread when you should (for real world safety) stay inside and eat crackers instead??
for areas that have snow on the roads for the whole winter, I can maybe understand the whole snow tire vs all season tire debate...but, for most of us, all seasons are just fine and do not hit the wallet anywhere nearly as hard...
anyway...just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Stealth Car (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
but, let's not give people false hopes on "winter" tires versus all season...there is a lot we need to keep in mind...diff regions get more ice than snow (and we all know there is absolutely NO normal passenger car tire that can adequately combat ice)..


Winter tires aren't just for snow. They are also for cold and ice. So the fact that an area gets more ice than so really isn't an arguement against winter tires.
While I agree with you that no normal tire can adequately combat ice, the Blizzaks I was running last year were one hell of a lot safer on ice than the no-season tires I was surrounded with. Friends who ride with me are astounded how much better my tires are than their all-seasons. They literally go right out and buy winter tires.
Anyone who has used winter tires should already already know how much better they are for winter use. Those who haven't really aren't in a position to comment.

Bill


_Modified by Stealth Car at 2:04 PM 12-5-2003_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_I agree with kuhli in that people seem to feel invinceable with "snow" tires...sure, there may be a little more grip, but you are like anyone else when you hit a patch of ice on those NY roads...

Actually, when you hit a patch of ice you stand a much better chance of remaining in control if you are using snow tires -- studded or not. The rubber is softer, offers more grip, and is more heavily siped. These characteristics offer much more grip than All Season tires at these temperatures, and in these conditions.
BTW, most folks purchase snow tires for safety reasons ... not to feel invincible and drive like a jerk.

_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_Eric, you are supposed to be the expert here and I am not going to argue that...but, let's not give people false hopes on "winter" tires versus all season...

THAT statement is just plain







. If you don't feel that snow tires offer a substantial improvement in vehicular control (including lateral grip), then either you've never used them, or you have no idea what your 4 contact patches are actually doing while you are driving. No disrespect intended







, but snow tires offer a documented, and real advantage over All Season tires in the winter.

_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_...but, for most of us, all seasons are just fine and do not hit the wallet anywhere nearly as hard...

Here's a scenario:
A snow plow kicks up a large chunk of ice and it lands in the middle of a travel lane. I have the ability to stop in time. No bent cars. Same scenario, except I have someone behind me driving on All Season tires - they cannot stop in time. Result? Two bent cars.
As far as expense, It costs me about $500 (including mounting/balance) - *every three years* - to use Nokian snow tires. I don't know about you, but $167 each year is short $$ to protect myself, my family, my friends, and other drivers around me.
Just another $0.02 for this conversation.


----------



## Stealth Car (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
BTW, most folks purchase snow tires for safety reasons ... not to feel invincible and drive like a jerk.


It's the SUV buyers who feel invincible while they are falling off the road without winter tires....


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Stealth Car)*

like I said before, I am not disputing Eric's expertise on tires...I have never used or needed snow tires...my comment was the attitude that I was "trying to help" and my help was inadequate...I still stand by my statement that most people do not need snow tires and wouldn't know how to use them correctly anyway even if they did need them
as for stopping suddenly on the snow and ice, you should be going pretty slowly on snow and ice anyway...if not for your own car's safety, for the fact that some other idiot is out there on the snow and ice using some crappy all season tires


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Stealth Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stealth Car* »_
It's the SUV buyers who feel invincible while they are falling off the road without winter tires....









and, this is 1000% true...many soccer moms somehow feel like they own the road in the snow...but, again, even their vehicles would do just fine without "snow tires" if they drove reasonably


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
THAT statement is just plain







. If you don't feel that snow tires offer a substantial improvement in vehicular control (including lateral grip), then either you've never used them, or you have no idea what your 4 contact patches are actually doing while you are driving. No disrespect intended







, but snow tires offer a documented, and real advantage over All Season tires in the winter.

my statement was not meant to say that snow tires are not better in the snow...my point was (and I am sorry I didn't make myself more clear on this) that having "snow tires" can be misleading and possibly fool some people into thinking that handling is somehow not compromised...there is absolutely no substitute for slower and cautious driving on snow and ice...and, I guess that I have just been lucky enough to have never needed snow tires...even in the 30" of snow we got in the DC area last year...my all seasons did an amazing job...that was probably a mix of good all-season tires and smart conservative driving
anyway...sorry if I caused a few hairs to stand up...wasn't really my intention...I like tirerack and enjoy reading what Eric has to say


----------



## Stealth Car (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (pturner67)*

And don't forget nobody needs disc brakes 'cause, well, you really shouldn't be driving that fast....










_Modified by Stealth Car at 2:02 AM 12-6-2003_


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (Stealth Car)*

All seasons are fine, only had 1 little incident when I was younger and "tapped" the truck in front of me on a off-ramp. NOTHING can take the place of driving slower,and being aware of the conditions PERIOD. That said,I cant believe the extra traction I get from the used Blizzaks I put on my car. Not a "false" sense of confidance, you have better traction. I will take better traction. As for the original question, there are comprimses.


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (dubb)*

First of all:
If you have any brains at all...you should already know that you need to respect mother nature regardless of what you drive or what tires you have
because you'll end up in a ditch or slammed into a wall!








The reason I'm getting winter tires is so that I'm better prepared for the jerks out there capable of causing accidents...I can do fine with all-seasons in the winter...I just want better performance when having to face inexperienced drivers...
I'm just trying to find out which winter tire is best for dry pavement too out the 3 ones I mentioned.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (dubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubb* »_All seasons are fine, only had 1 little incident when I was younger and "tapped" the truck in front of me on a off-ramp. NOTHING can take the place of driving slower,and being aware of the conditions PERIOD. That said,I cant believe the extra traction I get from the used Blizzaks I put on my car. Not a "false" sense of confidance, you have better traction. I will take better traction. As for the original question, there are comprimses.

"Nothing can take the place of" having EXPERIENCE you were "younger" when you hit that truck..maybe now after you had more experience that probably wouldn't happen...yes the tires help with better traction but it all depends on the driver...


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (WOB GTI)*

Yadda,Yadda,Yadda, I was talking to the person who said all you need is all seasons. EXPREIENCE would not have helpd with the ice,better tires would have.







I was a safe distance from him,but the off ramp was really icy. What I am saying to you is that there are trade offs with snows,thats all. I have experience with the original Blizzaks,and the are a great tire in the snow/ice. The trade off being not so great in the dry. The artic Alpines were good in the snow,but not in the same league as the Blizzaks. But they were better in the dry. Those are my experiences.


----------



## Buckeye(OH) (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (dubb)*

I know that treadwear is a real issue for snow tires. In Columbus, we get some snow but not a lot. I am wondering, how long can I expect snow tires to last?
I currently have SP8k's which obviously are not a good winter tire. I was thinking about getting an performance all season, but decided against it. However, if snow tires are only going to last one season, maybe they arent worth it.
Suggestions? I am looking at the Pirelli 210's in particular.
Sorry if the original poster feels as if this is a thread hijack, but I felt that it went along with the original topic.
Adrian


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (f1forkvr6)*

The Nokian NRW/WR aren't snow tires but all seasons? I'm considering the Nokian Hakkapeliitta Q Dunlop M3 and the Blizzack LM-22...looks like the Nokians are my best bet after all the research I've done...









_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_Nokian NRW/WR







http://www.nokiantires.com ... they wear like iron, are awesome in the snow/slush/ice, great in the wet and dry. Too bad you cannot get them from the Tirerack. Chekc http://www.audiworld.com for more recommendations. Great site.

_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 7:53 PM 7-21-2003_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB GTI* »_The Nokian NRW/WR aren't snow tires but all seasons? 

Nope - Nokian invented a rather confusing marketing category for them -- *"All Weather"* They carry the mountain/snowflake symbol, and are certified for use where snow tires and/or chains are legally required - in other words, they are certified for severe winter duty. They are in essence a performance snow tire (what you seem to belooking for) that have the durability and performance characteristics to do double duty in warmer weather.


----------



## Buckeye(OH) (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Nope - Nokian invented a rather confusing marketing category for them -- *"All Weather"* They carry the mountain/snowflake symbol, and are certified for use where snow tires and/or chains are legally required - in other words, they are certified for severe winter duty. They are in essence a performance snow tire (what you seem to belooking for) that have the durability and performance characteristics to do double duty in warmer weather.

Well thats good, since there is no 205 50 15 in the Hakkapeliitta Q series. Ideas on wear?



_Modified by Buckeye(OH) at 6:37 PM 12-6-2003_


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Nope - Nokian invented a rather confusing marketing category for them -- *"All Weather"* They carry the mountain/snowflake symbol, and are certified for use where snow tires and/or chains are legally required - in other words, they are certified for severe winter duty. They are in essence a performance snow tire (what you seem to belooking for) that have the durability and performance characteristics to do double duty in warmer weather.

ok great I also read that they wear really really good..how much are they and where is the best place to get them?


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

so the WR are the same if not better then the NRW right?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

I get mine from a local shop where I live -- check the nokian site for dealers near you. The only online source I've found is http://www.etires.com.


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_I get mine from a local shop where I live -- check the nokian site for dealers near you. The only online source I've found is http://www.etires.com.

i donno if thats a good online source...it seems they are over 170 a tire? i hope ur local shop does better then that


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

195/55-15 or 205/50-15 .... both are about $120-$130 mounted and balanced for me at my local shop. Just a small amount less expensive than the online sources. Nokians are not cheap -- but, in this instance, you really do get what you pay for. Keep in mind these tires have a 50k ltd tread wear warranty ... they have a long service life for a tire that does well in the snow.
Have you dug out yet? We're still getting hammered on the NH seacoast.


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_195/55-15 or 205/50-15 .... both are about $120-$130 mounted and balanced for me at my local shop. Just a small amount less expensive than the online sources. Nokians are not cheap -- but, in this instance, you really do get what you pay for. Keep in mind these tires have a 50k ltd tread wear warranty ... they have a long service life for a tire that does well in the snow.
Have you dug out yet? We're still getting hammered on the NH seacoast.

120-130 mounted and balanced wow...thats a good deal...but I'll try to find a good source...my driveway got plowed its not that bad...


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB GTI* »_
120-130 mounted and balanced wow...thats a good deal...but I'll try to find a good source...my driveway got plowed its not that bad...









wait what size are these tires u have...because it seems to be like $30 cheaper for other sizes..


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB GTI* »_
wait what size are these tires u have...

Re-read my post


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Re-read my post









lol for my size they charge like $30 extra


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (WOB GTI)*

I have the Pirelli SnowSport 210s on my car (205/50/15) and I love them. We had about 7"+ of snow on Friday night and I plowed around with no problem at all. My wife has Bridgestone Potenza RE-950s on her 95 Golf (@80% tread left) and she couldn't get up a hil near our house. All in all, all-seasons are OK, especially the RE-950s and the Dunlop D2 Sport, but *nothing* can beat purpose tires (snows, summers). I feel completely safe with the P210s. And in the dry, 80mph on the highway feels completely stable on a car with my mods (see signature).
T.C.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (Buckeye(OH))*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buckeye(OH)* »_
Well thats good, since there is no 205 50 15 in the Hakkapeliitta Q series. Ideas on wear?
_Modified by Buckeye(OH) at 6:37 PM 12-6-2003_

My NRWs (what the WR replaced) came with a 50k ltd tread wear warranty ... I would expect the same from the WRs. My current set of NRWs -- right at the wear bars -- have about 40k miles on them (75/25 highway/back roads), and are probably closer to 45K. Worn to this level over the course of 2.5 winter seasons, higher speed deep snow/slush performance obviously takes a serious hit -- but at safe speeds they grip very well, and dry performance is very good. A friend of mine just had WRs put on their SAAB, and they were impressed with the performance over the weekend (1-2 feet of snow in our part of the world). Looking forward to getting a set for my B4 very shortly.


----------



## velobat1 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
and, this is 1000% true...many soccer moms somehow feel like they own the road in the snow...but, again, even their vehicles would do just fine without "snow tires" if they drove reasonably

 Jeesh .. I was out in that NorEaster last Sunday morning driving out on 495 to see my kid at school in Western MA. The only things on the road were me .. the plows and SUV's. Most of the SUV's were going 20 MPH .. straddling both of the drivable lanes (40 MPH was actually reasonable travel speed). At one point a plow got so pissed at one of these folks he started leaning on his horn to get him to move over. When's the last time you saw a car hold up a plow ? I don't know why some folks spend all that money on all weather vehicle like an SUV and then get out there and drive em like they were on a skinny tired bicycle riding on a frozen lake.


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (KLS)*

Used the Dunlop Winter Sport M3's on my wifes Passat last winter and truly enjoyed the wet/dry/snow performance. 
Wish they had tougher sidewalls though, blew out 1 the first month from a gash where the tread meets the sidewall.
I'm seriously considering putting a set on my Jetta later this month.
Anyone know of a comparable winter tire with tougher sidewalls?
Thanks

_Modified by brew1 at 4:56 AM 10-20-2005_


_Modified by brew1 at 4:47 AM 10-21-2005_


----------



## DesertJets (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Eric which tires are the best performane tire for the winter? (brew1)*

I just purchased 4 Nokian WRs for my 626 this past weekend. Given how warm Lake Ontario is, everyone is expecting a fairly nasty winter up here. 
The manager of the tire shop I bought them from cannot rave about these tires enough. He did one full season on them and said they are a great all around tire. Good in snow, good in the wet, and good in the dry. The only noticable difference from my car's OEM Bridgestone's, is that the Nokian is a softer tire. So that would take some getting used to. 
As for general specs. The WR, at least in my size (205/60HR15) is a 400 A A tire. So it should be a good performer all around.


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

i'm still having a hard time trying to decide which tire is right for me...


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (vwk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwk2* »_i'm still having a hard time trying to decide which tire is right for me...









Me too.















I need to winter tires for my new R32. I can't decide between the Blizzacks LM-25 or Michelin Alpin PA2. The Tirerack prices and performance #'s are too close to call. I need something to help me lean one way.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*

LM 25 Handles better in snow, slush and water. PA2 Offers quieter tread noise and quicker steering and cornering inputs. 
I prefer LM25 - because I usually have the radio on!
Alex


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Thanks for the response Alex.
I purchased the Michelin Alpin PA2 this morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The Michelin looked to be a little more dry weather biased. 99% of the time my travel in WI is on a clear road. I don't think I could go wrong either way.


----------



## prooman (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (redwe-in-wi)*

Hey all....I need the same advice but in different circumstances....I live in Little Rock, and I'll be moving to Spokane, Wa.....ill be driving up there in mid-February.....My Sumitomo HTR + are just about done and i definitely need new tires before i go....Im leaning towards getting an all season cause it doesnt snow that much there but most people that live there switch over to snows..there are even people there who have the studded and they sound terrible and tear the roads up sometghing fierce!......i see my options are:
Get snow tires, $564 for 15" snows with steel rims......$764 for M3 snows and cheap 16" alloy rims......and then still need to get summer tires....
Get a good all season, $460 for the contiextremecontact 225/45-17's i need for my 17" rims..only a month or so left of winter...buy snows next fall....Drive the wife's 4x4 escape when it gets really really bad......
What do you guys and or Alex think????
Mike


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (prooman)*

Spokane gets more fluid than powder. For that reason the very compitent ContiExtremeContact 
would be my pick based on best value. This tire is not ultra precise in dry weather - so if you autocross - this is not the right idea. For mild agressive street driving your good to go!
Alex


----------



## prooman (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Thank you!!! i dont autocross the car or anything so i should be good to go.....one more question.....ive also been eyeballing the Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S.....In your opinion is it worth the extra $40 per tire over the Conti's? Treadwear? Traction/snow performance??? ive narrowed it down to these two tires.....Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (prooman)*

Pilot Exalto AS definatly has the steering and conering prize, but the Conti Extreem Contact  is much better in snow.
Alex


----------



## prooman (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Its decided.....4 ea Conti's on their way!!! thanks!!!!!!
Mike


----------

